# Fully Supported?



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

Are Kahrs chambers fully supported? Thanks Aaron


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I have a Kahr PM9 and not quite sure what you mean by that question.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

buck32 said:


> I have a Kahr PM9 and not quite sure what you mean by that question.


Wants to know if the chamber is fully supported. Not 100% but I believe they have polyogonal rifling also. so in a larger caliber not fully supported chamber.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know of any .45 ACP semi-auto that has a chamber that "fully supports" the cartridge within it. I only know about .45 ACP, though.
Because of the feeding geometry, some small part of the base of the .45 cartridge has to remain unsupported by the lower-rear end of the barrel (at the feed-ramp). But because the .45 is a relatively low-pressure cartridge, and its base is purposely left quite thick, blowout is just about impossible...given properly loaded cartridges, that is.


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

I am speaking specifically of the CW40 and possibly reloading in the future, I know Glocks have had issues.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Aarolar said:


> I am speaking specifically of the CW40 and possibly reloading in the future, I know Glocks have had issues.


The Kahrs are not fully supported but they do have very tight chambers. From everything I have read brass holds up pretty well in them.


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok thanks I am just thinking about further down the road not even sure it I can justify reloading for a pistol as I don't think I could save that much.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I learned something today. Thank you all.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

A button rifled bbl will stronger than a polyogonal rifled. .40S&W was designed from the 10mm which compared side by side the 10mm & .45 produce a lot lower pressures. Almost very KB has been with a glock 22 that I have heard of. But if your planning on reloading cut the powder down by a few grains. Also take note that using reloaded ammo will void the warranty on every gun I've seen. Not say to give up reloading just remember that in .40 cal the chamber pressure is nearly twice of comparable .45.


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

Magicmanmb said:


> A button rifled bbl will stronger than a polyogonal rifled. .40S&W was designed from the 10mm which compared side by side the 10mm & .45 produce a lot lower pressures. Almost very KB has been with a glock 22 that I have heard of. But if your planning on *reloading cut the powder down by a few grains*. Also take note that using reloaded ammo will void the warranty on every gun I've seen. Not say to give up reloading just remember that in .40 cal the chamber pressure is nearly twice of comparable .45.


Yeah if I reload at all it will be light target loads nothing special at all. Then again I may never do it, I have reloaded for rifles before in the past and it really wasn't my cup of tea...


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

If you're looking at the CW Series, they have regular rifling, not polygonal. I'm not sure there is really any advantage to the polygonal anyway. I don't have the .40, but do have the CW9 and CW45. Both of mine have been flawless.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

40 S&W pressures are on par with 9mm Para at about
34000 psi max. 45 acp (not+p) usually runs just shy of 20000 psi. By my calculations that puts it at just under 60% of the 40 S&W. Double (100%)would be 40000 psi, I believe thats in the max realm of a 44 mag. 

I quick look at my K40 shows very little of the case forward of the extractor groove exposed above the ramp. I can't imagine getting anything that resembles the infamous "glock smile" as long as you don't exceed safe maximum pressure. I've never seen any bulges on any of the brass fired in my Kahr.

As far as the rifling type is concerned someone will have to explain that one to me. Its always been my understanding that all of the rifling is forward of the chamber, so how that relates to the strength of the chamber I can't quite figure. I have heard that the polygonal rifling offers less resistance as the bullet travels down the barrel, which seems like that might allow pressure to subside quicker(?), but again I don't see that as adding strength to the chamber.

Reloading pistol ammo greatly extends a weapon's versitility, can enhance the weapon's accuracy and let's not forget it can save you money, lots if you shoot it a lot. Don't be scared to reload, just do it right.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've reloaded for years. Even for Glocks. Aint seen one go up yet. But I do;t load a 40 or 45 real hot. I've got some 9mm that'll get your attention though..heh.

Truth be told as to reloading. AS long as one is careful to bot get them too hot and watch the spent cases from time to time it's great. 

AS to cost..I save a ton of money even loading 9mm. I can get another 250-300 rounds more than I get buying them out right. Get into 40's 45' 44 rem mag, 357/38 I can save a ton per year. It easily pays off the press in a few years.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I just checked my CW45 and there is almost no unsupported area under the round. My CW9 is the same way. Can't imagine that the .40 would be much different, but I don't have one available to check.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've reloaded for years. Even for Glocks. Aint seen one go up yet...


Click on this link, and search for "kabooms" and "KBs":
http://www.thegunzone.com/

Most happened to Glocks.


----------

